# Charlies owl cable sweater



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry it has taken me so long to get this written up, but finally here it is! 
If someone out there can make a PDF from this and post it I would be most grateful....my computer doesn't give me an option for creating PDFs and I know a lot of KP'ers can't open my Word files. Many thanks in advance!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Absolutely perfect! Good for you!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't see the pattern - but the pictures posted again- I love this little sweater!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and cute little one!


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> I don't see the pattern - but the pictures posted again- I love this little sweater!


Must be having a senior moment....I posted the pix but not the pattern....DUH!!! 
Here it is!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

This is adorable. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

granjoy said:


> Must be having a senior moment....I posted the pix but not the pattern....DUH!!!
> Here it is!


I can convert to PDF for you if you'd like. Do you want any of your pictures added? I see your Word file is just the text.


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

How sweet and generous of you to share this adorable sweater - and Charlie is the cutest!


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

Adorable sweater and a precious little model.  I've seen some cute owl sweaters but no free patterns before that I can remember--many thanks!


----------



## Flynn (Sep 1, 2013)

Like it best without the eye buttons that "the owls" had back in the day when my little bro had one  the color is good too.


----------



## Mary Su 2 (Jan 6, 2012)

TammyK said:


> I can convert to PDF for you if you'd like. Do you want any of your pictures added? I see your Word file is just the text.


I don't know if Granjoy would want the picture included, but those of us who would love to download a PDF of the pattern would certainly appreciate it!!


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

TammyK said:


> I can convert to PDF for you if you'd like. Do you want any of your pictures added? I see your Word file is just the text.


Thanks TammyK, converting to PDF would be great and if you are able to add a photo as well it would be helpful for those who want to save the file for later! Cheers, Joy


----------



## Betty H (Sep 25, 2012)

granjoy said:


> Must be having a senior moment....I posted the pix but not the pattern....DUH!!!
> Here it is!


Here's the pattern in .pdf. 
No pictures sorry


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Flynn said:


> Like it best without the eye buttons that "the owls" had back in the day when my little bro had one  the color is good too.


I would be forever checking that Charlie hadn't managed to pull a button off and stuff it in his mouth....one less thing to keep an eye on!! I love the colour too, but he looks so much older in it, he only had his first birthday last week!
Just noticed your user name, my other GS is called Flynn, he is nearly 6.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

granjoy said:


> Thanks TammyK, converting to PDF would be great and if you are able to add a photo as well it would be helpful for those who want to save the file for later! Cheers, Joy


Here you go: PDF with 2 pictures.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

granjoy said:


> Must be having a senior moment....I posted the pix but not the pattern....DUH!!!
> Here it is!


got it - thankyou - I see where the PDF was posted too- thanks for sharing!


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

TammyK said:


> Here you go: PDF with 2 pictures.


Thanks TammyK, thats brilliant! Much appreciated! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Thanks also to Betty H, who I've just noticed has also posted a PDF, what would I do without you all?


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

how cute is he thanks for posting your pattern and thank you TammyK for converting to pdf


----------



## wurzel (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes, definitely owl faces! Excellent.
Had a great holiday staying in a "Batch" with my brother &
family a few years back. A lovely place.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for sharing and thanks TammyK for PDF.


----------



## JudyE (Nov 17, 2011)

That is darling!! It is cute without buttons for the eyes but if you wanted to include eyes you can use beads. Children aren't able to pull them off. I have made owl socks and used plastic beads to form the eyes by putting the stitch through the bead using a crochet hook when knitting the eyes. Judy


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Wonderful must knit this for my Grandson more so as his first two words were Owl Daddy as he pointed to an owl in the park


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

TammyK said:


> I can convert to PDF for you if you'd like. Do you want any of your pictures added? I see your Word file is just the text.


I certainly would appreciate a pdf Tammy. That would be great thank you


----------



## Angelbeader (Apr 14, 2011)

Here it is, I hope I got it all including picture.

Mari


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks to granjoy for the pattern :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Also thanks to Tammy for the pdf with pictures 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you to all who went out their way to provide a pdf version. much appreciated


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you granjoy for going to the trouble of writing up the owl pattern that I love so much. I love it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

granjoy said:


> Sorry it has taken me so long to get this written up, but finally here it is!
> If someone out there can make a PDF from this and post it I would be most grateful....my computer doesn't give me an option for creating PDFs and I know a lot of KP'ers can't open my Word files. Many thanks in advance!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Love the sweater. I made a sweater set with owls and it called for buttons for eyes. It would be a lot of work on this piece with as many owls as it has.


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

JudyE said:


> That is darling!! It is cute without buttons for the eyes but if you wanted to include eyes you can use beads. Children aren't able to pull them off. I have made owl socks and used plastic beads to form the eyes by putting the stitch through the bead using a crochet hook when knitting the eyes. Judy


Good idea--thanks!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you, granjoy, for the pattern, and the ladies who have gone the extra mile and converted into a pdf. I have printed it off and it will be on top of my bucket list!


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

JudyE said:


> That is darling!! It is cute without buttons for the eyes but if you wanted to include eyes you can use beads. Children aren't able to pull them off. I have made owl socks and used plastic beads to form the eyes by putting the stitch through the bead using a crochet hook when knitting the eyes. Judy


Thank you JudyE, what a great idea! I'll remember that for next time I make anything that needs little eyes! Fantastic! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Angelbeader said:


> Here it is, I hope I got it all including picture.
> 
> Mari


Thank you Angelbeader for converting, what a fantastic bunch of willing helpers we have here on KP!! Love this forum!! XX


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you granjoy for the taking the time to write out the pattern for the rest of us to enjoy! That on is definitely going on my "To Make List" for new grandson. Charlie is so precious. 
Also, thank you TammyK for putting the pattern & pictures in a PDF format that we could download. It was greatly appreciated since I couldn't open granjoy's download and thought I was going to miss out on such an adorable sweater.


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Granjoy, thank you so much it is adorable and the baby boy even more so. Kathy


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

What a great group of friends here! Thanks so much for sharing the pattern, and to you, Tammy for the PDF version with photo. I have two small great grandsons who would look great in a sweater like this. Bless you all.



TammyK said:


> Here you go: PDF with 2 pictures.


----------



## annehill (Feb 13, 2012)

Thankyou great sweater


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

So cute!!!!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thanks for pattern.. will give me a head start on next lot of sweaters for greatgrandson due 30 th October


----------



## LindaS8876 (May 12, 2011)

PDF -- Instructions with pictures (attached)


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks like I'm a bit late coming to this topic, but got here through a KPer psoting a request for this pattern. 
Thank you GranJoy for making the pttern available...it is lovely.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi,
I just saw your little boy sweater, and I love it!
Will you let me know when it becomes available in PDF?
Thank you,
dannyjack


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

dannyjack said:


> Hi,
> I just saw your little boy sweater, and I love it!
> Will you let me know when it becomes available in PDF?
> Thank you,
> dannyjack


hi dannyjack, if you go back to page one, the last posting on that page is from TammyK, who has very kindly converted my pattern to a PDF file with pictures attached! (there are several other kind KP'ers who have done the same) 
Glad you like Charlies sweater, I hope it still fits him in our next winter, we are heading into summer now here in New Zealand and its mostly t shirts for the next 5 months!


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Got it! thank you.


----------

